
Reading and Writing a File in Javascript for Win 8 Apps - EwanG
http://nawegr.blogspot.com/2012/12/reading-and-writing-file-in-javascript.html
======
some1else
Wow. Thanks for writing it up, but that API just makes me cringe. That's what
we had to deal with back in the day, but now we have abstract APIs like
localStorage, Web SQL and Indexed DB [1]. At the very least, this wont gel
with "Directories and System" component of the File API [2][3]. Microsoft will
probably be implementing the W3C standard, but we may have to come up with a
fileQuery.js library to do file-operations the same way across platforms until
they see a need for it.

[1] <http://www.html5rocks.com/en/tutorials/offline/storage/>

[2] <http://dev.w3.org/2009/dap/file-system/file-dir-sys.html>

[3] <http://www.html5rocks.com/en/tutorials/file/filesystem/>

~~~
PommeDeTerre
I find the whole situation quite absurd. Throughout the 1950s, 1960s, 1970s,
1980s, 1990s, and most of the 2000s, we saw real advancements being made.
Things were generally getting better over time.

Fortran made programming much more accessible. C and UNIX made for an
effective, practical platform. Lisp, Scheme, Smalltalk and ML brought some
rigor and new ideas to the table. Perl and Python allowed for rapid
development of scripts and prototypes. SQL let us really push relational
databases to the limit. Even C++, Java and C# allowed for the development of
large, real-world systems.

Then around 2007 or so, everything went completely stupid. We saw the rise of
JavaScript and NoSQL, and things have only gotten worse since then. It's like
we lost 50+ years of accumulated knowledge, programming language
functionality, libraries and platform support.

What happened to our craft? Everything that was good is being discarded, in
favor of languages, databases, APIs and platforms that are rubbish. It's not
even a case of "worse is better". It's "worse is much worse".

~~~
camus
Javascript is bad because Vendors like microsoft made it bad , to promote
their own RIA tech ( silverlight ). IF ecmascript 4 would have been
standardised in 2007 , javascript would be closer to ActionScript and
Jscript.NET. they allow the same amount of functional programming than
Javascript does yet are strongly typed , with classes , interfaces , etc ...

~~~
drivebyacct2
>Javascript is bad because Vendors like microsoft made it bad , to promote
their own RIA tech ( silverlight )

What on this green Earth does that even mean? JavaScript and Silverlight could
hardly be less related other than they're both available in some browsers.
Timeframe, etc, don't support your [conspiracy] theory.

JS is _different_ in that it's a prototype-based language. That and the
sometimes errant recent love-obsession with Node.JS has given JS an undeserved
and often non-specific bad reputation.

~~~
PommeDeTerre
JavaScript had a bad reputation far before Node.js was introduced. It was
blatantly inferior to begin with, and it hasn't really improved since, but for
whatever reason people don't recognize the inferiority like they used to.

While its prototype-based nature may have some theoretical benefits, in
practice it has obviously been disastrous. I suspect that it is the cause of
more terrible code than JavaScript's numerous other serious problems.

In order to make something truly usable out of JavaScript, you essentially
have to discard all of its core features and syntax. At that point, one should
ask why there's even any point in bothering. If JavaScript basically needs to
be twisted into something resembling C++, Java, C#, Ruby or Python to be truly
useful, then why not just go with those languages instead?

